# EVisitor 651



## WitekM (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi,

How long does it take to process EVisitor 651? I applied approx. 24 hours ago.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...rvice-standards/visitor-visa-processing-times

1 working day for low risk, 1 month for high risk.

List of passports that are ETA eligible: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/601-#

Wrong visa in the link. Opps.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/651-

You should apply for your eVisitor 651 at least two weeks before your proposed date of travel.

If you do not receive an email from us within 12 hours of lodging your application, login to your ImmiAccount to check the status of the application.​
indicative processing times
1 working day for low risk, 1 month for high risk.

Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. 
High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.​Poland is on the list of eVisitor-eligible passports and therefore a Low Risk country, therefore 1 working day.


----------



## dmodolo (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi,

Me and my wife applied for a 651. We are both living in the UK. I am Italian and my visa was approved within minutes. My wife is Estonian and she hasn't received it yet (it has been more or less a week).

I am aware that Estonia is a high risk country according to Australian (as it is not eligible for an ETA visa) and a visa can take up to 1 month. 

So, my question is: from your experience, how likely is it that the visa takes more than a month? We would like to leave in 20 days and I would like to buy the flight tickets asap. Nonetheless, I am worried about the visa may not arrive in time. What would you suggest? Should I get the flight tickets already? The more I wait, the higher the price. 

Thank you in advance for any answer.
Best,
Davide


----------



## tsubaki (Dec 8, 2016)

*when did you get the visa?*

Hi Davide,

I was just wondering how long it took for your wife to receive her visa? Did you make it in time?

I am currently in a very similar situation. My husband is Australian but we are based in Japan, where I am a resident. We want to quickly go for the Christmas holiday. I am also from a "high risk country", by their definition. Last year I applied and after submitting the documents, I got it within 1 day. This year I applied for the same eVisitor, submitted the documents again (still employed, even more money in the bank) and I have not heard from them. I am freaking out because I wonder if they will give me the visa in time to make the holidays. This is simply ridiculous! I had the same visa last year, stayed for 10 days, no problem at all and now it takes for ever to receive another one..

I'd love to hear your experience. Thank you!



dmodolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my wife applied for a 651. We are both living in the UK. I am Italian and my visa was approved within minutes. My wife is Estonian and she hasn't received it yet (it has been more or less a week).
> 
> ...


----------



## tweety15884 (Sep 26, 2016)

WitekM said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long does it take to process EVisitor 651? I applied approx. 24 hours ago.


I received it within minutes


----------



## matea (Feb 15, 2017)

*651 tourist visa*

Hello,
I have applied for 651 tourist visa on 10. dec. 2016 and after answering on their questions it says that it is last updated on 21.dec.2016 and now is 15. feb.2017 and I'm still waiting( 57 days) for my tourist visa to be granted or refused. I don't know what to do or think because this takes too long. I'm planning to go in June and I know that I have time but I don't know should I just stay and wait or do something bc I feel like I'm going to wait forever.


----------



## matea (Feb 15, 2017)

WitekM said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long does it take to process EVisitor 651? I applied approx. 24 hours ago.


Hey! It is different for everybody I had to wait for almost 90days and because my boyfriend is in Australia he ended up calling Canberra and it was granted within one hour after that conversation. And I'm from high-risk country. ( Croatia). If you are going to visit family or friends it is good to put them in your visa.


----------



## 299641 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to know what are standard questions on evisitor 651 form on page two or is it only page one?


----------



## 299641 (Mar 18, 2017)

hi

Can anyone help with questions on the second page of evisitor form please


----------



## matea (Feb 15, 2017)

shaline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know what are standard questions on evisitor 651 form on page two or is it only page one?


Hey! i can help you just tell me what you need


----------



## matea (Feb 15, 2017)

I can help you


----------



## 299641 (Mar 18, 2017)

matea said:


> I can help you


Hi 
Thank you Matea,
My question is I have noted the questions on the 1st page but want to know what are the questions on the second page before clicking the next page!
As I don't want to start the application yet as I am planing to go only in October. 
Please can you let me know what questions ?
Are they same as USA ESTA and Canada eTA?


----------



## 299641 (Mar 18, 2017)

matea said:


> I can help you


I meant questions like 
'Have you ever been refused or denied entry to other countries?' As I am still waiting for Canada eTA, nearly 1 1/2 months 
So I don't want to mess up Australia holiday as well because I need to mention that I am still waiting for eTA


----------



## 299641 (Mar 18, 2017)

shaline said:


> I meant questions like
> 'Have you ever been refused or denied entry to other countries?' As I am still waiting for Canada eTA, nearly 1 1/2 months
> So I don't want to mess up Australia holiday as well because I need to mention that I am still waiting for eTA


can anyone help with this question?

thank you


----------



## Kathika (Apr 11, 2017)

matea said:


> Hey! It is different for everybody I had to wait for almost 90days and because my boyfriend is in Australia he ended up calling Canberra and it was granted within one hour after that conversation. And I'm from high-risk country. ( Croatia). If you are going to visit family or friends it is good to put them in your visa.


I can not find number of the office in Canberra....where did you find a Telefon number to call? I am also in Australia and waiting for the visa for my mother, both have german and Russian citizenships. Please help!


----------



## Lezlee R Burke (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys, do any of you on the 651 visa know how long you need to leave Australia for every 3 months? 
Thanks!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It is not long, we did a weekend in Singapore.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Lezlee R Burke said:


> Hey guys, do any of you on the 651 visa know how long you need to leave Australia for every 3 months?
> Thanks!


I think it's luck of the draw whether they pull you aside and question you, there are no set time limits.

For me, seeing as I was having to leave anyway, I made it into a holiday so 1st time we went for 10 days to NZ, second time I went for 3 weeks between South Korea, Hong Kong and Taiwan and the last time I went home to the UK for 4 months. I never got stopped.

My friend went to NZ for almost a month and got grilled for almost 2 hours after coming back!

If you're a genuine tourist, have enough funds and don't give them a reason to suspect anything then even if they question you, you should be OK


----------



## kiv20 (May 23, 2017)

*651 visa*

Hey everyone, here is my own little issue:

I am a bulgarian citizen, studying in the UK. I applied for a 651 visa on the 5th of March, got asked for additional details and provided them within the requested time, on the 15th of March. Since then there has been no development whatsoever on my application - a total of over 70 days. I am going with a few of my friends: a german, a britt and a polish guy. Their visas were all processed literally immediately. We have booked our flights for the 3rd of June and with 10 days remaining, I am becoming increasingly frustrated and concerned whether my visa will arrive on time, if at all. I've tried calling the High Commission embassy in London, the Australian department of immigration and pretty much everyone even remotely related to issuing tourist visas to Australia and have not received any answer different from "we don't give a f***, just pray for the best. I've emailed the helpdesk a few times and have not received any response.

Would appreciate it if anyone can provide me with any advice as to what more i can do or share similar experience.


----------

